# Free IDEA GPRS



## agnels (Jan 14, 2008)

I surf with opera mini on nokia 5610 operator IDEA goa. I have zero rental plan but most of the time no charges are deducted from my account.......


----------



## sai_cool (Jan 15, 2008)

jus enjoy while it lasts...!


----------



## kool (Jan 17, 2008)

how???????????


----------



## invisiblex1 (Jan 17, 2008)

kool said:


> how???????????


dont do fraud man


----------



## abhasbajpai (Jan 20, 2008)

wait for some time, they will deduct, it happened to me in kerela, about three month ago, i used it after fifteen days, without any charges then all of sudden, they deducted for all the use g in one go, then i have to opt for Rs. 5 per day plan


----------



## agnels (Jan 22, 2008)

I have 0 rental plan activated. Whenever i surf on mobile hardly any charges are deducted. When i use my phone as modem charges are deducted as per plan. It has been more than 20 days.... Also some rs are deducted but credited soon to make the balance as it was earlier.


----------

